# Cara de... (viernes/ póker...)



## krolaina

Hola a todos:



> *~** de viernes.*
> *1. *f. coloq. La macilenta y triste.


 
Yo hubiese entendido justo lo contrario... llega el viernes y estamos todos felices y contentos, no? ¿o será por ser el último día de trabajo de la semana y el cansancio pesa?. 

La verdad es que hay mucho juego con las "caras"; cara de acelga, cara de póker, cara de perro...al oír estas expresiones todos sabemos de qué tipo de cara se está hablando y cuál es el estado de ánimo o de salud que conlleva, verdad? ¿conocéis más?.

Un saludo!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hay una que, cuando intento pensar en ejemplos, asalta mi mente con insistencia .

Pero recuerdo "cara de gato que se comió al/el canario" y "cara de pocos amigos".


----------



## Berenguer

Pues mira Kro, es muy curiosa esa pregunta. Yo creo que en el lenguaje popular se utiliza medio mezclado. 
Llega un lunes, venimos contentos de disfrutar del tiempo libre del fin de semana, llegas a trabajar y te dicen..."joe, traes cara de lunes". Es decir, cara de "no-me-apetece-trabajar-ni-un-pelo". 
Pero llega el viernes y te preguntan: "¿Cómo estás?" y la respuesta es un "puff, estoy de viernes", es decir, cansado, hastiado, sin ganas de trabajar.
De ahí quizás que se mezcle el asunto y se pueda escuchar, y se escuche, estar de lunes o tener cara de viernes con los significados entrecruzados.
Un saludo dominguero y prefestivo (ves mañana no tendré cara de lunes)


----------



## chics

La cara de acelga ¿qué es? :-D


----------



## Dudu678

Para algunos el viernes no es el último día de la semana... No me extraña que con cara de viernes se entienda eso; uno ya está hasta... bueno, hasta donde se quiera después de toda la semana. 

Me encanta la pregunta.


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> La cara de acelga ¿qué es? :-D



*cara de acelga.*
1. f. coloq. Persona de color pálido o verdinegro.


----------



## Iatbaeki

Hola!
A los chicos que ponen cara de inocentes ante una travesura suelen decirles: no pongas esa "cara de yo no fui". Las otras que me vienen a la mente son un poco groseras...
chau!


----------



## aleCcowaN

"cara de condenado (al patíbulo)"
"cara de piedra" (por caradura)
"cara larga"


----------



## krolaina

Muy bien,muy bien (pero valen también las "groseras" eh?, a estas alturas me salís puritanos?)

Chics, ya te explicó Jellby bien, no obstante te pongo un ejemplo que te será familiar. ¿Recuerdas la maravillosa época de los exámenes?. Pues mi madre me decía dos cosas que vienen a significar lo mismo:
Tienes cara acelga/tienes cara folio.


----------



## chics

Gracias, lo de verdinegra sí, me sonaba a acelga pero no a una cara... o sea, pálida pero no por ser de tez clara sino por tener mal aspecto ¿verdad?

Venga, va, como premio te digo la que quieres:_ caraculo_.


----------



## anikuni

Para Chics:
Cara de acelga es cuando llevas mucho tiempo sin tomar el sol o cuando se está enfermo que tienes cara de pena (ahí va otra).
En mi casa, además, se usa cara de acelga pocha, jeje. Imagínate lo pálido que tiene uno que estar


----------



## Antpax

Hola Krol:

Me acuerdo de otra que popularizó el Príncipe de Bel Air: "Cara Cartón", aunque es más castiza aquella de _cara candao_, que no tengo muy claro que significa exactamente (yo diría que nada).

Por mi barrio se usa, para saludar a alguien, esa de "¿qué tal? Cara de otro" 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola Krol:
> 
> Me acuerdo de otra que popularizó el Príncipe de Bel Air: "Cara Cartón", aunque es más castiza aquella de _cara candao_, que no tengo muy claro que significa exactamente (yo diría que nada).
> 
> Por mi barrio se usa, para saludar a alguien, esa de "¿qué tal? Cara de otro"


 
Cara cartón... 

Estaba pensando en "cara gamba",lo he oído muchas veces y no sé exactamente a qué se refiere...ideas?

(Y ya me explicarás bien lo de "cara de fresa", eh?)


----------



## Jellby

Carita/ojitos de cordero degollado.


----------



## Berenguer

También está, derivado supongo de "caraja" - o al revés - el "tener cara (de) jota" (ese palo de la baraja en el que las niñas tienen un careto que ya no se lleva ni en el mango de los paraguas).
Un saludo.


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> Estaba pensando en "*cara gamba*",lo he oído muchas veces y no sé exactamente a qué se refiere...ideas?


¿No es cuando uno está quemado por el sol? 
También hay *cara de palo*, así seria y con mala leche, como cuando te dicen una barbaridad.
Beren, ¿la jota de las cartas no es un tío?​


----------



## anikuni

La jota de las cartas es un tío: el Jack. Es de las barajas de póker. En las barajas españoles es una sota y es mujer. Y yo sí que he oído lo de *bara de sota*. Saludos


----------



## Jellby

anikuni said:


> La jota de las cartas es un tío: el Jack. Es de las barajas de póker. En las barajas españoles es una sota y es mujer.



*sota.*
1. f. Carta décima de cada palo de la baraja española, que tiene estampada la figura de un paje o infante.

No obstante, es un personaje un tanto ambiguo y misterioso.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, acabo de leer todos los posteos de este hilo.
Es interesante eso de vientes,
 Yo visité hace muchos años una fábrica de un país ( cuyo nombre
no quiero mencionar ), los obreros no están cansados los viertes, 
porque desde el lunes hasta el viernes　casi no trabajan !! 

Todos están muy felices esperando la llegada del sábado. El 
Ingeniero me dijo que los viernes, salen más productos malos !!
Trabajan distraidos pensando en las vacaciones. 
 
Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Amato

Cara pocha.
Cara dura.
Cara col.

Jeje


----------



## Iatbaeki

Qué cara está la cebolla! (Decimos en Argentina cuando aparece algún caracúlico)...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

krolaina said:


> Hola a todos:
> Yo hubiese entendido justo lo contrario... llega el viernes y estamos todos felices y contentos, no? ¿o será por ser el último día de trabajo de la semana y el cansancio pesa?.


Que interesante, como siempre va  a depender del contexto...pero por supuesto importará mucho tambien, en donde trabajas, si tienes con quien salir de farra, si quieres llegar a casa o no...  (si tambien el cansancio)



krolaina said:


> ¿conocéis más?.
> Un saludo!


Cara de burro con sueño
Cara de ano (que vendría a ser la misma que mencionó Chics)
Cara de circunstancia...

ya se me ocurriran más, estoy un poco golpeada (en el buen sentido) hoy...

saludos


----------



## Namarne

Pues viendo que a nadie le ha pasado lo que a mí, no quería decir nada, pero bueno, por qué no. 
La cosa es que a mí sólo de ver el título del hilo, sin la explicación de krolaina, me ha sugerido algo relacionado con la Semana Santa, no sé el qué, pero algo. Y por ello "cara de viernes" me sonaba a cara de tristeza o de pena, como de ayuno. Pero ya veo que a nadie más le ha sugerido esto.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Pues viendo que a nadie le ha pasado lo que a mí, no quería decir nada, pero bueno, por qué no.
> La cosa es que a mí sólo de ver el título del hilo, sin la explicación de krolaina, me ha sugerido algo relacionado con la Semana Santa, no sé el qué, pero algo. Y por ello "cara de viernes" me sonaba a cara de tristeza o de pena, como de ayuno. Pero ya veo que a nadie más le ha sugerido esto.


Dioooosssss!!!!! esto es increible... 
Jorge eso no tiene nombre, inventaselo tu


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Cuando yo era estudiante, oí a mi profesor español decir “cara de
conejo”. Lo entendí más o menos en el contexto. Pero, quería 
saber mejor qué es “cara de conejo”.

¿La cara de liebre es distinta ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

El español es una lengua misteriosa,

1. José tuvo LA cara de besarme.

2. José es UN cara dura. ¿”Cara” es femenina, femenino,

masculina, masculino, maricón o maricona ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> El español es una lengua misteriosa,
> 
> 1. José tuvo LA cara de besarme.
> 
> 2. José es UN cara dura. ¿”Cara” es femenina, femenino,
> 
> masculina, masculino, maricón o maricona ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


"Caradura" (todo junto) es un adjetivo que también puede usarse como sustantivo; en ambos casos es invariable en género: un caradura, una caradura.

Pero tienes razón, a veces hay frases adjetivales que se pueden usar como sustantivo: cabeza dura, un cabeza dura, una cabeza dura. Algunos dirán que es más correcto decir testarudo y testaruda. Y lo es:

tiesta(bóveda craneal) dura --> testa dura --> testadura  ---> testarudo/a (para facilitar la pronunciación; la pérdida de la percepción popular de su etimología permite la aparición de formas masculina y femenina)


----------



## krolaina

ROSANGELUS said:


> Cara de burro con sueño


 
Jeje, lo que me recuerda a "cara de buey con paperas", es decir, esas caras anchotas y redondas (como Florentino Pérez!)



Namarne said:


> La cosa es que a mí sólo de ver el título del hilo, sin la explicación de krolaina, me ha sugerido algo relacionado con la Semana Santa, no sé el qué, pero algo. Y por ello "cara de viernes" me sonaba a cara de tristeza o de pena, como de ayuno. Pero ya veo que a nadie más le ha sugerido esto.


 
Es posible que haya escuchado "tienes cara de viernes 13" o algo así... pero sí, Nami, tienes toda la razón...a ti no se te quedó "cara penitente" después del partidillo, no?



Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Cuando yo era estudiante, oí a mi profesor español decir “cara de
> conejo”. Lo entendí más o menos en el contexto. Pero, quería
> saber mejor qué es “cara de conejo”.
> 
> ¿La cara de liebre es distinta ?
> i


 
Nunca he oído "cara de liebre"; la "cara de conejo" (o "caraconejo") se caracteriza por el predominio de unos dientes delanteros (no me viene el nombre...no quiero decir "paletas") grandes y hermosos. Eso en cuanto al físico, porque puede que también haga referencia a una persona aparentemente retorcida, amargada...de las que va por detrás. Pero esto es una opinión que no se funda en ningún tipo de fuente...



Hiro Sasaki said:


> El español es una lengua misteriosa,
> 
> 1. José tuvo LA cara de besarme.
> 
> 2. José es UN cara dura. ¿”Cara” es femenina, femenino,
> 
> masculina, masculino, maricón o maricona ?


 
Bisexual, quizá.


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos! ¡Feliz Navidad! 

Lo primero que se me viene a la mente con "cara de viernes" es "cara de rumba/farra/fiesta", alguien con cara de alegría, de quien quiere salir a bailar y que está contento porque se acabó la semana laboral y llegó el fin de semana; aunque también podría ser cara de cansancio, como la que pongo yo a veces... 

Otras caras por aquí además de las nombradas por Rosa, serían:

Cara de "culo" es la más popular (careculo), alguien que esté molesto.
Cara de angel.
Cara de que no rompe un plato (parecida a la anterior).
Cara de gafo (bobo).
etc, etc...


Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

roal said:


> Otras caras por aquí además de las nombradas por Rosa, serían:
> 
> Cara de "culo" es la más popular (careculo), alguien que esté molesto.
> Cara de angel.
> Cara de que no rompe un plato (parecida a la anterior).
> Cara de gafo (bobo).
> etc, etc...
> 
> 
> Saludos.


No rompe un plato, sino la vajilla completa  o carita de yo no fuí.
Cariacontecido, cara de arepa, caracortada, carecrimen...


----------



## zalacain56

Hola:
Pablo Neruda decía en un poema que se llama Walking Arround:
Por eso el día lunes arde como el petróleo cuando me ve llegar con mi cara de cárcel".
También he oido la expresión "*cara de malhuele*" o "*cara de qué mal huele*". Son personas con una mezcla de seriedad y antipatía en el rostro, que parece que cuando te miran, piensan: ¡Qué mal huele aquí!. También he oído la expresión: "*Cara de quién se ha pedido (peído)"* con idéntico significado, pues son los que al mirar, parece que se preguntan: ¿Quién se ha tirado un pedo?.
Son expresiones un tanto ordinarias, pero definitorias.


----------



## Mangato

Regreso de vacaciones y me encuentro con esto. Voy corriendo al espejo a ver que cara traigo.
Carita de pena.

Ah! y tuvimos un presidente que en su lugar natal era conocido como *cara de cirio. *

Y dejando al lado los puritanismos nadie se acuerda ya de caraculo?. Creo que hasta existe el nik en el foro


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Es posible que haya escuchado "tienes cara de viernes 13" o algo así... pero sí, Nami, tienes toda la razón...a ti no se te quedó "cara penitente" después del partidillo, no?


Jaja, no, krol, que ese triste acontecimiento sucedió en domingo, no en viernes. (Uf, me salí por la tangente, ¡pelotas fuera! De fútbol, de fútbol... y dale coba al Ant, dale, será que lo necesita...)  
Pues yo estoy seguro de haber oído "cara de Viernes Santo", quizá en algún refrán o así, por eso lo relaciono con la Semana Santa.


----------



## zalacain56

Acabo de recordar también un dicho algo viejo (se puso de moda en Madrid hace 20 años o así) que decía: *"Tienes peor cara que un pollo del Simago"* Simago era una cadena de supermercados (creo que ya no existe) que tenía todos los pollos apilados en la vitrina de la pollería y con el cuello colgando. Supongo que se podría rescatar, cambiando el nombre del supermercado.
También:
*Cara de lata=caradura.*
*Cara de bollito* que se aplica a las personas con cara redondeada, pero no es una expresión despectiva, sino cariñosa. A veces se dice también "cara de luna".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Jaja, no, krol, que ese triste acontecimiento sucedió en domingo, no en viernes. (Uf, me salí por la tangente, ¡pelotas fuera! De fútbol, de fútbol... y dale coba al Ant, dale, será que lo necesita...)
> Pues yo estoy seguro de haber oído "cara de Viernes Santo", quizá en algún refrán o así, por eso lo relaciono con la Semana Santa.


 
Si Jorge estas en lo cierto, tiene muchisimas entradas en google...para que buscar más  y es una cara triste, desencajada...

por cierto me encontré con una que no recordaba..
"cara e' cañon", molesto...
"cara e' perro" , igual


Escucharon alguna vez "cara de cráter", por aquello del acné y toda esa cosa...
En donde estudié bachillerato, se usaba mucho esa expresión, claro todos adolecentes pues era común esa caracteristica, decian:
_"Tiene la cara llena de cráteres, las lagrimas bajan en 4 x 4"  _


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> Si Jorge estas en lo cierto, tiene muchisimas entradas en google...para que buscar más  y es una cara triste, desencajada...


Sí, ya lo dijo krolaina, siempre tan... incisiva,  hay acontecimientos que te dejan cara de penitente... por mucho que uno intente poner *cara de póker.*  
 (Krol, ¿no se te felicita por los cuatro cuatros? 4.444 posts...)


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Jeje, lo que me recuerda a "cara de buey con paperas", es decir, esas caras anchotas y redondas (como Florentino Pérez!)



Esto es lo que también se conoce como "carapán" (vamos, cara de pan...de  hogaza, de esos panes redondos - y con el cotorelo -)




krolaina said:


> Nunca he oído "cara de liebre"; la "cara de conejo" (o "caraconejo") se caracteriza por el predominio de unos dientes delanteros (no me viene el nombre...no quiero decir "paletas") grandes y hermosos.



Creo que te refieres a los incisivos...Y hablando de animales tendríamos "cara de loro / cacatúa", donde la napia/tocha/nariz es muy prominente y aguileña.

Un saludo.


----------



## anikuni

Berenguer said:


> Esto es lo que también se conoce como "carapán" (vamos, cara de pan...de hogaza, de esos panes redondos - y con el cotorelo -)



 ¡¡¡Me quitaste el carapán!!! A mí se me ocurrió con la misma entrada.




Berenguer said:


> Creo que te refieres a los incisivos...Y hablando de animales tendríamos "cara de loro / cacatúa", donde la napia/tocha/nariz es muy prominente y aguileña.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Y cara búho? Cuando estás con los ojos como platos.


----------



## Mangato

Se nos olvidó citar, poner *cara de asco y cara de vinagre.  *Esta última la asocio directamente con la cara de viernes (santo) que comenta Namarne. A mí se me ocurrió lo mismo, pero viendo la marcha... no osé ni insinuarlo

De pequeños nos insultábamos llamándonos *cara de mona*


----------



## chics

roal said:


> Cara de gafo (bobo).


Sí, aquí también se le puede quedar a uno la _cara de tonto_...


----------



## Mangato

Y carachiste....


----------



## krolaina

Mangato said:


> Y carachiste....


 
¡Qué buena ésta!

Hablaba antes Beren sobre las caras de animales... "cara-animal" o "cara bestia" lo resume, no Beren?

Acabo de mirar en el DRAE y encontré:



> *~** de pascua.*
> *1. *f. coloq. La apacible, risueña y placentera.


 
No lo había oído..."cara guasa" sí.


----------



## Mangato

El problema de estos hilos es que se convierten en madeja y nos liamos.
Dos más: Caramulo y Carabobo que dieron lugar a sendas poblaciones en Portugal y Venezuela respectivamente. Supongo que en homenaje a personajes con la cara así.

Ah... y Caravaca, en Murcia. En realidad hay caras para todo


----------



## roal

Mangato said:


> El problema de estos hilos es que se convierten en madeja y nos liamos.
> Dos más: Caramulo y Carabobo que dieron lugar a sendas poblaciones en Portugal y Venezuela respectivamente. Supongo que en homenaje a personajes con la cara así.
> 
> Ah... y Caravaca, en Murcia. En realidad hay caras para todo


 

¡Hola Mangato!

Soy venezolana y la verdad es que nunca había investigado el origen del nombre del estado *Carabobo*, me causó gracia imaginar que el nombre *Carabobo* se debiera a algún homenaje de cierto prócer con cara de bobo... 

¿Qué tal lo que encontré? (entre otras cosas)

*Origen del Nombre del Estado Carabobo*​ 
"Algunos autores hacen mención a la palabra Carabobo como proveniente de la lengua arauca:"Karau" significa sabana, "bo" quiere decir agua. El "bo" repetido actúa como superlativo. Mucha agua o quebradas. Así, Carabobo, significaría "Sabana de Quebradas". De hecho, el campo inmortal está rodeado de muchas de ellas e incluso una se llama Carabobo..."




Saludos desde Venezuela...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Hombre gato, tal vez me borren este post, por ser sólo una cita, pero me pareció interesante que conocieras el origen de la palabra, el cual es indígena...

*Origen del fonema Carabobo:*
Algunos autores hacen mención a la palabra Carabobo como proveniente de la lengua arauca:"Karau" significa sabana, "bo" quiere decir agua. El "bo" repetido actúa como superlativo. Mucha agua o quebradas. Así, Carabobo, significaría "Sabana de Quebradas". De hecho, el campo inmortal está rodeado de muchas de ellas e incluso una se llama Carabobo.
Posteriores investigaciones de especialistas, entre los cuales se deben destacar Ramiro Royero y Francisco Delascio Chitty, determinaron la verdadera clasificación de la palma:"Dicranopygium rupestre", cuyo nombre vulgar es"Palma Carabobo" y su significado sería"Palma donde abunda el agua", o palma cercana a la abundancia de aguas". Se puede aseverar que el fonema"Carabobo" es de origen indígena y la raiz"Kara o Cara" está relacionada con un vegetal o planta; según esto, es una palabra de orígen caribe, los antiguos moradores de las tierras que actualmente ocupa el Estado Carabobo.
http://www.carabobo.gob.ve/historia.php


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Disculpa Roal,  me leí el artículo completo y cuando lo envié ya tu habías intervenido, que bien...

Saludos

Rosa


----------



## roal

ROSANGELUS said:


> Disculpa Roal, me leí el artículo completo y cuando lo envié ya tu habías intervenido, que bien...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Rosa


 

Estamos sincronizadas...


----------



## Mangato

Disculpas a mis amigas Venezolanas y gracias por la interesante información. Ahora solo me falta el caramulo y la caravaca.


----------



## Bilma

cara de tonto


----------



## Berenguer

Mangato said:


> [...]
> Ah... y Caravaca, en Murcia. En realidad hay caras para todo



Bueno, y en tu misma línea, y siguiendo con lo de la caraja que aporté antes, tendríamos, su diminutivo, el carajillo (ese café con brandy)...

Un saludo descarado.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

uno grosero?
careguevo...
tambien está cara de tranca=bravo

cariredondo, caricuadrado...


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí se utiliza uno muy grosero que no me atrevo a poner aquí, porque además tiene connotaciones machistas.

cara de c....., digamos que de_ sonrisa vertical_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mangato said:


> Por aquí se utiliza uno muy grosero que no me atrevo a poner aquí, porque además tiene connotaciones machistas.
> 
> cara de c....., digamos que de_ sonrisa vertical_


 
Hola

c… ???  cangrejo ????  cojón ??  Cobarde !!
¡Dínoslo!  ¡Sé más valiente ! 
saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mangato

Cobarde? ...cangrejo?. No, hace referencia al órgano sexual femenino. Lo diré como se expresa en el lenguaje soez de esta comunidad
_Es un cara de cona_. Equivale a: es un gilipollas. Realmente no entiendo la relación entre término y significado. Cosas del lenguaje sexista


----------



## chokhman0001

?tendrà relacion con *caricatura*?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mangato said:


> Cobarde? ...cangrejo?. No, hace referencia al órgano sexual femenino. Lo diré como se expresa en el lenguaje soez de esta comunidad
> _Es un cara de cona_. Equivale a: es un gilipollas. Realmente no entiendo la relación entre término y significado. Cosas del lenguaje sexista


 
Mil perdones !!!  Para mi, "cona" no es una palabra soez, porque no lo
comprendo. No se  si es soez o no. "Cona" es "harina" en mi idiona !!


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mangato

Cona (palabra que se toma prestada del gallego) es el equivalente a coño, vagina, pero con una connotación sexual fuerte. Nunca se utiliza como expresión informal al hablar en español.
Claro que cara de harina, o rostro pálido, tampoco esta fuera de este tema


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Creo que lo que escribo es fuera del tema.
Pero, mirad[FONT='&#65325]　[/font]el video del cangrejo.
**** vídeo hacia Youtube
Martine (Mod...)
 
Vean el video de “la cara del cangrejo Heikegani”. 
Aparece la naración en español, aunque se habla 
en ingles traducido. Creo que no necesito explicaros más,
el video  cuenta todo. La cangrejo que lleva el rostro
del guerrero del clan Heike que pereció en la batalla naval
en el Mar Interno Seto. No es una ficción. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## flor050881

Cara de viernes tiene dos significados contrarios y depende del tono que se utiliza.
Si se pronuncia con tono animoso se refiere a la felicidad de comenzar el fin de semana, si se dice como alargando las letras significa que está cansado de todo lo que tuvo que soportar durante la semana.

Espero les sirva!


----------



## HUMBERT0

Cara de fuchi.  *¡Fuchi! *o *¡fúchila!* interjs. de asco, de repugnancia.
  Cara de arrepentimiento.  Por aquello de “cuerpo de tentación y cara de arrepentimiento”.
Cara de tonto.  Me viste la cara de tonto ¿o qué?
  Cara de yo no fui.
  Cara de que no mata una mosca, pero...
Cara de chiste.
Cara de nalga.
Cara de pedo.


----------



## krolaina

HUMBERT0 said:


> Cara de nalga.
> Cara de pedo.


 
Me pregunto qué tipo de cara tendrían estas personas...  Lo que me recuerda a "cara de pene" o "cara pene" (dicen que son las caras alargadas... aunque para esto yo me inclino más hacia el "cara de huevo" que proponía Rosita).

Saludos a todos


----------



## RockyBalboa

Acá, si uno amenaza (en serio o no) con "ponerle una mano" a alguien (pegarle) le dice "¿Qué hacés cara de guante?".

Hay una simpática expresión acerca de alguien que se quedó boquiabierto: "cara de vaca mirando al tren".


----------



## Mangato

RockyBalboa said:


> Acá, si uno amenaza (en serio o no) con "ponerle una mano" a alguien (pegarle) le dice "¿Qué hacés cara de guante?".
> 
> Hay una simpática expresión acerca de alguien que se quedó boquiabierto: "cara de vaca mirando al tren".


 
Esa expresión se la oí a un famoso delincuente "EL DIONI" conocido por el robo a un furgón blindado, y que fue  detenido después de un largo periplo por Sudamérica.  Finalmente fue condenado a una sentencia tan leve que,  cuando le fué comunicada dijo.
Se me quedó la cara como a una vaca mirando al tren.
Ahora veo donde adquirió la "cultura"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Buen hilo, *Carol*.

Mi aporte:

* cara bela*: de acatarrado (por lo de las velas... ¿lo cogéis?)
* cara bina*: de conservadora de la virginidad
* cara binero*: de conservador del orden
* cara col*: de lentorro y babosón    *
cara cola*: cara de pito 
* cara colada*: de enamoradote impenitente
* cara colillo*: cara consumida (de cigarrillo apagado)   
* cara melo*: de empalagosón y dulzón
* cara oque*: de canta mañanas
* cara teca*: de no haber roto un plato en su vida (¿o son ladrillos?)
* cara vana*: de no servir para nada




P.D.:
¿alguien me podría aclarar qué es un *cara jillo*?


----------



## Mangato

Víctor Pérez said:


> Buen hilo, *Carol*.
> 
> Mi aporte:
> 
> *cara bela*: de acatarrado (por lo de las velas... ¿lo cogéis?)
> *cara bina*: de conservadora de la virginidad
> *cara binero*: de conservador del orden
> *cara col*: de lentorro y babosón
> *cara cola*: cara de pito
> *cara colada*: de enamoradote impenitente
> *cara colillo*: cara consumida (de cigarrillo apagado)
> *cara melo*: de empalagosón y dulzón
> *cara oque*: de canta mañanas
> *cara teca*: de no haber roto un plato en su vida (¿o son ladrillos?)
> *cara vana*: de no servir para nada
> 
> P.D.:
> ¿alguien me podría aclarar qué es un *cara jillo*?


Un *cara*... que no creció lo suficiente.

Además en el dicionario pululan entre otras caras 
es...*cara*bajo, la *caraba, **cara*calla, *cara*chupa, *cara*manchel, *cara*manchón,  *cara*mbola, *cara*milla, *cara*ncho, *cara*ntón, *cara*ntoña,
*cara*pacho, *cara*pico, *cara*pe, *cara*pucho, *cara*queño
*cará*tula,*cara*quilla
Un a legión de caras cuya calificación la dejo al buen sentido de los colegas

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO


----------



## krolaina

Víctor Pérez said:


> Buen hilo, *Carol*.
> 
> Mi aporte:
> 
> *cara bela*: de acatarrado (por lo de las velas... ¿lo cogéis?)
> *cara bina*: de conservadora de la virginidad
> *cara binero*: de conservador del orden
> *cara col*: de lentorro y babosón
> *cara cola*: cara de pito
> *cara colada*: de enamoradote impenitente
> *cara colillo*: cara consumida (de cigarrillo apagado)
> *cara melo*: de empalagosón y dulzón
> *cara oque*: de canta mañanas
> *cara teca*: de no haber roto un plato en su vida (¿o son ladrillos?)
> *cara vana*: de no servir para nada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.D.:
> ¿alguien me podría aclarar qué es un *cara jillo*?


 

JAJAJA  Gracias Vic, muy bueno. Se te olvidó el que se queja por todo... CARA JO


----------



## Berenguer

Víctor Pérez said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> P.D.:
> ¿alguien me podría aclarar qué es un *cara jillo*?




Un carajillo (según receta cuasipropia) de ron:

- Se echa en un vaso de estos de "café bombón" (no he encontrado foto, pero vamos, como una campana al revés) un poco (al gusto) de ron, una cáscara de limón, cáscara de naranja y una ramita de canela. Calentar todo con los calentadores de vapor de las cafeteras express. Cuando esté caliente se flamea, se retira la canela (o no) y se le añade un café solo y hale ya tenemos un carajillo elaborado.

El simple es diferente, es decir, se le dice al camarero "Pepe, un carajillo" y te viene y te adultera el café solo que te has pedido, es decir, le suele echar un chorrito o bien de whisky o bien de brandy (si lo prepararan bien habría que calentar previamente el licor).

Bueno, y si te lo hacen muy cargado, o te tomas muchos te puedes coger una *caraja*.

Un saludo *encarajotao *domingo-mañanero.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que no han aparecido hasta ahora dos caras importantes
el *carajote* y el *acarajotado.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

y los que no tienen cara...DESCARADOS


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Quizá ha salido pero si es así no lo he visto. 

*Cara de poker*, cuando te pillan en bragas.


----------



## ironic

Hola a todos,

La verdad es que existen muchas expresiones de este tipo; yo suelo utilizar mucho "cara de sábado-noche" para referirme a que muchas veces uno no está para mucha fiesta pero tiene que tener un gesto "me lo estoy pasando genial-de-la-muerte" 
Por ejemplo en días como hoy... es Nochevieja y hay que tener "cara de sábado-noche" pase lo que pase !

FELIZ NOCHE!!


----------



## danielfranco

Una contribución original de mi barrio en la Ciudad de México:

Cara de moco = completamente anonadado

D


----------



## faranji

Iatbaeki said:


> Hola!
> A los chicos que ponen cara de inocentes ante una travesura suelen decirles: no pongas esa "cara de yo no fui".


 
Ya lo cantaba el gran Rubén Blades:

_él era un muchacho plástico_
_de esos que veo por ahí_
_con la peinilla en la mano_
_y cara de yo no fuí_


Más:

cara pistola (esto se lo oigo a argentinos y aún no entendí bien qué significa)

cara de orto (expresión huraña, cara de pocos ningunos amigos)

cara de perro (topicazo de periodistas deportivos: un partido a ídem)

cara candao (no tengo palabras)

cara cráter (picada de viruelas)

Cara Piña (éste)


----------



## Mangato

Y
cara de notemenees = cara amenazante
cara de aquitespero = la que le queda al que lleva un plantón de hora y media, cara de aburrimiento y fastidio


----------



## Amato

Y cara de chiste: La persona que tiene de por si una cara graciosa


----------



## cion cion

¡Hola a todos!
Mi opinión es que en la tradición el viernes no es un día alegre. Sobre todo en la tradición católica (que en España - y también en Italia - me parece muy influyente). El viernes es el día de la muerte de Jesús. Quizás es por eso que se dice "cara de viernes"...
Buena jornada a todos y un beso
cion cion


----------

